# Tank, horn, and Deluxe chain guard 24” Schwinn



## biggermustache (Jun 8, 2022)

Schwinn 24” tank w/horn and deluxe chain guard. Shipping $25 conus


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 8, 2022)

$300


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 8, 2022)

Good start and thank you but ND


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 9, 2022)

bump


----------

